# Could use some prayers...



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

My Havoc (mal) has pneumonia. He hid it for a while, starting to show signs only at the last minute (late Sunday evening), and by then he was about ready to crash. For the last day/night I've been taking care of him, fluids, antibiotics, trying to get some food down him. He's not eating or drinking on his own. Started to look better initially but after getting poked, prodded, x-rayed and thoroughly stresed out at the vets, is worse again. Raspy labored breathing, intermittant coughing/gagging/vomiting, seems stiff and sore. Totally flat, no energy to move. Running a high fever, too. *sigh*

It kills me to see him like this.

I hope he pulls through. I am so not ready to lose him. 

Question for you guys, too. Anyne know where to get cheap antibiotics? (and yes I have a perscription from my vet)

Vet put him on Baytril 68mg and Clavamox 375mg for a month, I got a weeks worth (way too expensive) and am looking online, Cheapest ones I found so far run $2/each tablet. That will be another $160 just for the meds! Vet visit already seriously drained my bank account...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> My Havoc (mal) has pneumonia. He hid it for a while, starting to show signs only at the last minute (late Sunday evening), and by then he was about ready to crash. For the last day/night I've been taking care of him, fluids, antibiotics, trying to get some food down him. He's not eating or drinking on his own. Started to look better initially but after getting poked, prodded, x-rayed and thoroughly stresed out at the vets, is worse again. Raspy labored breathing, intermittant coughing/gagging/vomiting, seems stiff and sore. Totally flat, no energy to move. Running a high fever, too. *sigh*
> 
> It kills me to see him like this.
> 
> ...


 
So sorry, good thoughts your way...along with an email...


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Where are you looking online? I find that usually Jeffers pet or Valley Vet have cheaper prices than say 1800petmeds. 
Also, call pharmacies for people, like Walmart, sometimes you can get meds like that as their cheapo $4 scripts - it's at least worth asking if they carry it.

Sorry to hear he's so sick, good vibes for him to pull through.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't know that info, but I am hoping for the best, Anna. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, no. Sending prayers and good vibes your way. Please keep us posted. My foster pup ended up with pneumonia, and he spent a couple days at the hospital. They kept him on intravenous fluids and a variety of meds. It took a good month for the coughing and hacking to finally go away, but he did end up having a full recovery. He, too, had a high fever and was not eating, coughing, hacking, and vomiting. When I took him for the initial vet visit, I think he threw up about 8-9 times just while we were waiting for the vet to come into the room. They were quite worried about dehydration at that point in time since nothing stayed down. Within a week after seeing the vet, he was quite a bit better. He just had the nagging cough for quite awhile.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Will keep everyone updated, for sure. To add to the above, he was always thin, but now he is over 10lb underweight, looks pretty bad. I'm giving subQ fluids. I was able to tubebeed some food/fluids to him, and he's kept it down, so far so good. Also, a few minutes ago he wobbled over and flopped next to me all on his own. This is good, first positive sign since he crashed, that he'd want to move himself without being called or made to... Still so flat though... And fever 105F, I wet him somewhat to cool him down, he seems more relaxed...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good luck Anna . We're pulling for you two .


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Anna, I hope the big guy pulls through....


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Hope he pulls through, Anna. Keeping my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your boy, Anna. Hope he does okay! I've seen two police dogs (one Mal, one GSD) who both had severe pneumonia and/or pulmonary edema (fluid in the chest) and both handlers who were good asute handlers didn't even know until they were very, very ill.



Ashley Campbell said:


> Where are you looking online? I find that usually Jeffers pet or Valley Vet have cheaper prices than say 1800petmeds.
> Also, call pharmacies for people, like Walmart, sometimes you can get meds like that as their cheapo $4 scripts - it's at least worth asking if they carry it.
> 
> Sorry to hear he's so sick, good vibes for him to pull through.


You can't get enrofloxacin (Baytril) and Clavamox with the $4 scripts because they're both labeled for veterinary use, not human. The drug that's closest to enrofloxacin in the human class is ciprofloxacin and many vets don't like prescribing it because it's less than half as bioavailable to dogs for some pharmocological reason. The human equivalent of Clavamox is Augmentin, but I honestly don't know if that's available any cheaper. We use Clavamox a ton and I know both enrofloxacin and Clavamox get pricey for big dogs, but yeah, don't know if that's available any cheaper.

Edit: looked it up on Wal-Mart's site and Clavamox/Augmentin isn't available as a reduced price script


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sorry to hear about your boy, Anna. Hope he does okay! I've seen two police dogs (one Mal, one GSD) who both had severe pneumonia and/or pulmonary edema (fluid in the chest) and both handlers who were good asute handlers didn't even know until they were very, very ill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cipro is very expensive, i have an ongoing cipro need and it is hell on the body while being used. It is used as the conteraction to Anthrax.


----------



## Jerry Cudahy (Feb 18, 2010)

Anna, please send me your receipts. I will cover them. Get what you need. We can work it out when your ready.

jerry cudahy


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Sorry to hear about your boy, Anna. Hope he does okay! I've seen two police dogs (one Mal, one GSD) who both had severe pneumonia and/or pulmonary edema (fluid in the chest) and both handlers who were good asute handlers didn't even know until they were very, very ill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's why I said "sometimes" - figured it's worth a call because I didn't know. Jeez.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't say it in a snarky tone, Ashley.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Another update. Last night his fever kept going higher, got to 105.5, I finally gave him an aspirin, wet his face and legs, walked him outside to cool him off Temp slowly went down, 103.9 next time I checked. I dosed off on the couch watching him breathe... Opened my eyes this morning to a moment of blind panic, with him stretched out on the floor NOT breathing... OK, the F'er is actually feeling better and was holding his breath! His heartbeat is not as rapid, he is not gasping and gagging anymore, more gurgling noises but breathing easier(still too fast and shallow) temp still 104.2, but overall seems to have improved slightly, picks up his head and looks at sounds. *sigh* Still no interest in food or water though. 

Thanks for the ideas! I actually have some Augmentin left over (but only like 3-4 days worth of his dosage), will have to check on how much I could get it for. Just switched my health insurance plan but previously I had paid $5, it's worth a try.

I have some Cipro too, didn't know enough about the similarity/difference to see if it would be appropriate. I can ask my vet what he thinks, waiting to hear back from him on bloodwork and urinalysis results.

Jerry, thanks so much for your offer, it really means a lot... I'm not at the end of my rope just yet, but if I need to, it's a relief to know I can ask... Trying to see what I can do on my own first. Yeah, I'm stubborn that way.


----------



## Jennifer Michelson (Sep 20, 2006)

Good luck, hope he continues to heal!!


----------



## Kellie Wolverton (Jan 16, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Another update. Last night his fever kept going higher, got to 105.5, I finally gave him an aspirin, wet his face and legs,
> 
> My Kelpie pup got a really bad bacterial infection. Her fever was 105 + at times. I would wet her down, but also kept a fan blowing on her to help cool even more. One thing I was told is that once the fever is consistently going down, to be careful of further cooling as their body temp can then drop below normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Good luck Anna, hope to hear good news.

Jerry, that is a hell of a nice thing to offer!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Anna, I don't know what dogs you have around there but something that might help him eat/drink is a bit of healthy competition. When my dog was a pup a number of her litter mates got sick. The pup the breeder kept was hospitalized for over a week and at 11 weeks she was just 18 lbs which was about 1/2 the weight of my pup who happened to still be there due to a long cold spell we had. My puppy was taken in with the specific purpose of encouraging her sister to eat. It worked and after about 3 days of eating on her own she was released. Maybe this would help get him back on track now that's he's feeling a little better?


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

All I can do is send you prayers.....hope all works out.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I sure hope he starts feeling better- in Florida you can get an RX for augmentin and cipro, actually most antibiotics filled for FREE at Publix- 
There was a time our doctors would write us Rx's for all kinds of meds-those days have long gone- need to get registered to get a prescription, otherwise, I would have asked for you-so I don't know if they have to be a Florida Vet or MD to fill them here - I will try to find out, and if it doesn't matter-I can send you info to send me scripts, I will get them filled and send them back to you.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Good luck Anna, hope to hear good news.
> 
> Jerry, that is a hell of a nice thing to offer!


Yes it sure is And I hope your dog will be ok


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

hopes he keeps improving, even if it is just little steps at the time, it is an improvement....

The offer Jerry did is indeed a hell of an offer....

You had aircoditioning in the room where you kept the pups, isnt it an option to keep him there?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your dog is sick.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> So sorry, good thoughts your way...along with an email...


I get Azithromycin through an online pharm. Have to their client and be a breeder. No presc required on my end. I believe they have a vet on staff. 

Azithromycin is expensive, but is very effective for upper respiratory disease in cats. I've never used it on dogs. PM me privately and I can give you the details.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Update this morning. Finally some really positive signs. His fever broke last night so temp is now in the high normal range, 102.8-103 (my bitch was that hot when nursing). He is in considerably better spirits as well, lifting his head and wagging his tail a few times when I talk to him. Still not eating or drinking, getting fluids SQ and by stomach tube. I cooked for him - 1 can salmon, 1/2 lb beef liver, a handfull of rice, a little ginger for the nausea, blended into a slurry with calcium/multivitamin. Can get 180-240cc in him at a time 2 or 3 times a day. He can't handle much more as his stomach fills his breathing gets more uncomfortable, but he is keeping it down. Meds are ground and mixed in the food, he's keeping that down too.

If I bug him enough, he can wobble himself outside to pee(he pees on command8)), urine started out dark/concentrated, but now normal, he's processing the fluids. No poop yet, but he's not getting that much solids and he was pretty much empty before. If he perks up some more I'm going to walk him and see if that will get his gut going. He's got normal gut noises, and looked fine on the xray, so I'm not too worried about that. 

He is still coughing and gagging up foam and mucus, but not struggling to breathe anymore, and it looks to me that he is taking deeper breaths. Still breathing faster than normal, but better.

I'm letting him rest. I can finally get some sleep too.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

good to hear, any of the dogs i have known or heard of with this, have recovered, just slowly


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> good to hear, any of the dogs i have known or heard of with this, have recovered, just slowly


That's really good 

Sunday night I wasn't too sure. Never had him so sick before...


----------



## Melissa Blazak (Apr 14, 2008)

Have you tried percussion therapy, aka coupage on his chest?

My boy had a nasty kennel cough last spring, fever 105, rapid shallow breathing, heartrate up, quickly developing into bacterial pneumonia.

Iced him down with cold packs from the freezer, drove out to the vets for powerful drugs (can't remember what they were) and told her I was starting the percussion therapy because he was really worrying me.

I could not believe the amount of stuff he coughed up (very thick clods of discoloured mucous) for the 3 days I did it and I am pretty certain it helped a lot in his recovery.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Melissa Blazak said:


> Have you tried percussion therapy, aka coupage on his chest?
> 
> My boy had a nasty kennel cough last spring, fever 105, rapid shallow breathing, heartrate up, quickly developing into bacterial pneumonia.
> 
> ...


Yup, doing it, and it works 

Funny thing is, I had really bad pneumonia when I was 7, same exact story... And I clearly remember having all that stuff done to me. Xray, IV fluids, shots, my grandma was a pediatrician and treated me herself. She made me eat by threatening to leave me in the hospital with IV if I didn't. Too bad that won't work with my pup... :lol:

At this point, guessing he aspirated something which led to pneumonia. He is generally a very healthy guy. Really scares me to see him so flat...


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi Anna,

I'm new to the forum and haven't been able to post until today. I've been following your thread and I'm so glad to hear he's feeling better. I completely understand how frightened you must have been.

Keep up the good work.

Dana


----------



## Laney Rein (Feb 9, 2011)

Anna, don't know if they have the specific drugs you need, but in most livestock catalogs as well as foster and smith - especially their aquatics catalog - there are fish antibiotics which all may be purchased over the counter. These are quite safe for use on pets altho may not be pharmaceutical grade so don't know whether I would use them on humans. I know you can get ampicillin, amoxi, cephalexin, metrinidazole, sulfatrimeth, tetracycline, etc - so you might look into this. Alot of times, feeds stores will carry these, also. I keep bottles of all these around just in case. It's legal, cheap and accessible. Good luck and God Bless your poor pup!


----------



## Dana Martin (Mar 5, 2011)

Laney Rein said:


> Anna, don't know if they have the specific drugs you need, but in most livestock catalogs as well as foster and smith - especially their aquatics catalog - there are fish antibiotics which all may be purchased over the counter. These are quite safe for use on pets altho may not be pharmaceutical grade so don't know whether I would use them on humans. I know you can get ampicillin, amoxi, cephalexin, metrinidazole, sulfatrimeth, tetracycline, etc - so you might look into this. Alot of times, feeds stores will carry these, also. I keep bottles of all these around just in case. It's legal, cheap and accessible. Good luck and God Bless your poor pup!


Escellent suggestion. My last dog, a springer who ate absolutely everything dead or alive, was always in need of Flagyl. Instead of having to take him to the vet everytime he needed it I purchased the Flagyl for fish online. Saved a ton of money.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

So glad he's feeling a bit better today. Praying he continues in the right direction and getting stronger and stronger by the hour. Keep us posted and will pray for positive updates tomorrow.... Hang in there!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

\\/ He's gonna be fine.

I haven't had a chance to post an update this morning, but things are looking up! Havoc is much more alert, lays more upright on his chest sometimes instead of flopped over flat on his side. He is starting to notice fleas and scratch at them. I have frontline on him, but obviously a few of the buggers are still alive and biting. He actually wanted to go outside this AM to pee, and is walking better. I used to have to make him go.

Breathing much better, temp normal, looking better. Coughing up some revolting yellowish mucus, but not gagging or vomiting anymore.

Still not eating, so I am still tubefeeding, but this morning he started drinking chicken broth. I stopped giving him sq fluids, now that he is drinking and peeing normally. I figure he is either going to let me know when he's had enough of the feeding tube, or he'll gain a little weight and I will stop and let him get hungry. Or he'll decide to eat something on his own.

I am going to the store to get some beef liver for him, see if he'll be tempted to try that.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> \\/ He's gonna be fine.
> 
> I haven't had a chance to post an update this morning, but things are looking up! Havoc is much more alert, lays more upright on his chest sometimes instead of flopped over flat on his side. He is starting to notice fleas and scratch at them. I have frontline on him, but obviously a few of the buggers are still alive and biting. He actually wanted to go outside this AM to pee, and is walking better. I used to have to make him go.
> 
> ...


Good news


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

So happy to hear he's doing better than yesterday! I kept checking the site today to see if there were any updates. Will be watching for more positive updates tomorrow.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, he is eating. Couldn't resist raw beef liver. 

Everything else is looking good. I am leaving him for a few hours to go to work. At this point I think he'll be ok.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Anna, have not been on here for a while - hope this good news continues, as I'm sure it will.

Gill


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Happy news :mrgreen:

Havoc ate really well this evening, can of mackerel and probably another lb of liver. A LOT more energy tonight, getting up and walking around, looking out the window, trying to bark. Poor guy has lost his voice, he sounds so hoarse. I hope that resolves soon, otherwise I'm dragging him back to the vet to get thoroughly checked over again.

Walked him to the corner of the block and after much sniffing and circling he was able to prop his leg up on a fire hydrant... to poop. That's the dork I'm used to seeing! :lol:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Good news . Glad to hear he's getting better .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

If he ate a POUND of liver I'd be sure he takes a crap far AWAY from the house for a few days.:-o :wink:


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

No big deal, it's not going to give him diarrhea or anything. (famous last words, right??) but he's handled it fine this morning.  Probably about a pound, one of those little plastic cups from the supermarket.

Whatever he wants he gets, at this point....


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i think liver may be a tad strong for his belly especailly after not eating for some time 
i am not against , giving a bite to get him started, but i wouldnt give alot, try some cooked chicken maybe ?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Try quarter pounders with cheeze, they're the opposite of pumpkin..they'll either give you the shits or bung you up.

Don't forget the aquamarine crystals ;-)


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Haven't been on for a while and just seen this thread.

All my best wishes for Havoc's complete recovery!!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Don't forget the aquamarine crystals ;-)


#-oCan't believe I forgot to use crystals! I don't have any aquamarine, will some swarovski chandelier crystals do? Wasn't I supposed to sprinkle him with water or something too? :roll: :lol:

He is steadily improving, despite my woeful lack of homeopathic skillz...


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Glad to hear he's doing better!!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> He is steadily improving, despite my woeful lack of homeopathic skillz...


Great news, Anna.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

A late progress report. My dog is back! His energy level is almost back to normal (aka crazy idiot) he is back to his regular escape-artist antics, breaking out of a wire crate and happily prancing around the house. His voice is still gone, he sounds like a seal with laryngitis when he barks. Vet thinks this is normal...? We'll see. Oh, he can still squeak, whine, and mumble, unfortunately that part of his voice works just fine. Driving me crazy. :-x

His endurance is shot to hell, he wants to run but gets winded almost instantly. Weight steadily going up, so I am walking him more and longer to build up muscle tone. 

Still coughing, but that's getting better too. 

2 more weeks of antibiotics to go...


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> A late progress report. My dog is back! His energy level is almost back to normal (aka crazy idiot) he is back to his regular escape-artist antics, breaking out of a wire crate and happily prancing around the house. His voice is still gone, he sounds like a seal with laryngitis when he barks. Vet thinks this is normal...? We'll see. Oh, he can still squeak, whine, and mumble, unfortunately that part of his voice works just fine. Driving me crazy. :-x
> 
> His endurance is shot to hell, he wants to run but gets winded almost instantly. Weight steadily going up, so I am walking him more and longer to build up muscle tone.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's WONDERFUL news, Anna!!! So happy for the two of you! Thanks for the update... I was thinking about you guys the other day.


----------

